# Gaggia Classic - Slow start



## Robert-not-the-Bruce (Apr 25, 2014)

Just recently, my Gaggia is taking around 10 seconds to start delivering, whereas before it was no more than 5 seconds.

Also, there is absolutely no crema. I am trying various beans -some supermarket ones, some more expensive.

I have done all the usual cleaning etc.

Any ideas will be appreciated.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you using pre ground coffee?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Your gonna need fresh beans!

What grinder are you using, how much are you dosing, basket size?

Lots of questions but very easy to solve!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As said u need fresh beans - fresh ground

It could be a lot of things , starting with over packing the basket with coffee

Do you know how much coffee you are putting in each time ( weight )

Do you know what type of basket you are using ?

Pressurised basket with a black widet thing

It could be other things with the machine but lets start with how much coffee your using and what type

If you put less coffee in dos it come out quicker ?


----------



## Robert-not-the-Bruce (Apr 25, 2014)

c_squared said:


> Are you using pre ground coffee?


Thanks for all replies and suggestions. Soon after posting the 'slow start' - flow became non existent - surely some kind of blockage?

I read somewhere that maybe the group head rubber gasket needed replacing. A new one made no difference, besides- the old one looked perfectly good.

Another online discovery suggested that the 'Little square black valve' (Lucifer Valve ?) was maybe causing the problem.

If that's what it's really called, it's an appropriate name as it's a devil of a fiddle getting down into the Allen bolts

I managed to dismantle and soak it for a while. Hey presto ! Back to normal pressure. I'm glad I had a go at that. Probably would have cost a bomb to have it fixed.

I am using mostly beans from Whittards, Supermarket beans (really just for testing grind etc being relatively cheap) with a Krupps grinder

Any suggestions for a good source of fresh beans and maybe a better grinder would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pre ground is a lottery, a friend of mine insists on using it. Some choke the machine, others gush.


----------

